# Pycnometer Recertification



## jonesdd (Jul 7, 2012)

I have been trying to find a facility in the Middle East to recertify a pycnometer sphere. It is used to calibrate a densitometer without taking the densitometer out of service. If anyone knows of a facility with this capability please reply.


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

I have no idea what any of this means, but it does sound _terribly _exciting!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

jonesdd said:


> I have been trying to find a facility in the Middle East to recertify a pycnometer sphere. It is used to calibrate a densitometer without taking the densitometer out of service. If anyone knows of a facility with this capability please reply.


Isn't there a "sticky" for this? Please try there first.


----------

